# Rhino Axles



## walk20 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just got my rhino axles on my brute gonna test em out this weekend and see how they hold up.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

myself also, i ggot all 4


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Sounds great let us know what you think!


----------



## walk20 (Jun 20, 2011)

have to say one thing about superatv awesome customer service and great warranty on axles and cant beat the price.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love mine they are holding up only problem I have is I cant keep boots on the left side


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

not to hijack but has anyone had problems with the rear inner boots? Seems very thin and someone else on here had one tear...

I want to get some spares in case that happens, didn't know what everyone is replacing with. He used a stock but it was real tight fit


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

mudskipper said:


> Their customer service seems to be good, but their price isnt the best. Wildboar axles are made of the same 4340 chromoly and carry the same warranty but cost 50 less per axle. I was going to order all 6 axles from Super atv but they didnt have them for my honda so I decided to go this route instead


what are the cages made from...can you get that info for us ...the axle is 4340 chromolly on both.the cage on the super atv axle is ??? i dont know ..some kinda metal...if the cages are made of better stuff, then wild boar may be the way to go..and where are they made at... probably overseas


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Do the wildboar axles claim to be 'heavy duty'


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

super atv axles are designed over here, made overseas somewhere, then assembled over here...but i do know i have 2 of them on the bike and they are good ...the only thing i did not like was the nut on the end was not factory size...had to find a big washer to put in it (super atv should include this)...so far they seem to be good axles ,im not bad talkin them by any means,just stating stuff i found out during my research process


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I think super atv has very good customer service but the one axle i have from them has been replaced twice now. The outer cv joint keeps breaking, the metal cage that holds the bearings together keeps falling apart. I can't figure out why this is, the front end of my brute isn't out of alignment or anything, maybe its because i only have one front rhino and the other stock? don't see why this would make a difference.


----------



## Cobb_05 (Oct 3, 2011)

walk20 said:


> Just got my rhino axles on my brute gonna test em out this weekend and see how they hold up.


Well i am dieing to know how you like the axles?? I am thinking about getting some for my rig.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm loving mine, I have all 4 rhino's and 31's gear reduction and red secondary, so I have quite a bit of torque going to them. And I ride 2 up a lot...still no problems!!!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ive had mine for like 3-4 rides i think, then it sat for awhile cause i put the lift on now i out it back and still good, first time i rode on it i had 4 people on my bike and was doing water wheelies at ryc!! lol


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Cobb_05 said:


> Well i am dieing to know how you like the axles?? I am thinking about getting some for my rig.


You wont be disappointed I can assure you of that. Don't forget to enter MIMBFORUM at checkout for your discount for being a member on this awesome forum!

*KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE ACCESSORIES - RHINO BRAND AXLES*


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Two thumbs up for SuperATV!!!!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im rolling their axles on my Grizzly and on the Polaris, both of which have Outlaws and a having beer thumb. Great cust service as well.. One axle was damaged in transit, got a new one within a week.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The CV boots need to be thin to be able to handle the bad angles. And Superatv, we don't like your products just because your a sponsor here, your a sponsor here because we like your products! great fast customer service, everything is great. The one downside is sending defective axles sometimes, but you replace them instantly so it really isn't a big deal. Would recommend Rhino Axles to anybody.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Pics of Rear rhino's compared to stock.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

blue beast said:


> super atv axles are designed over here, made overseas somewhere, then assembled over here...but i do know i have 2 of them on the bike and they are good ...the only thing i did not like was the nut on the end was not factory size...had to find a big washer to put in it (super atv should include this)...so far they seem to be good axles ,im not bad talkin them by any means,just stating stuff i found out during my research process


the nut an washer thing is the only part i have seen that i do not like, i have had 2 brutes come in, with the nut an washer set up the nut being a nylon lock, an would only pull flush with the end of axle , result the nut backed off letting the axle move wearing out hub bearings, 1 had ruined the hub an had to be replaced, i know this dont mean anything in the atv inductry but , federal aviation adiminstration rules require a minium of 2 1/2 threads showing past the nylock nut, the ones i have seen are only flush, just my thoughts, i see that your axles use a keyed nut, thats a good thing , the axles i have seen are the ones supplied with gorrilla an hl, lifts, so disregard my remarks but keep it in mind, keep up the good work superatv


----------

